

Check out this original tetris-like game I made. - amichail
http://www.numbrosia.com/

======
joeyo
It's a little counter-intuitive to me that all that one has to do to "select"
a column or a row is to point the mouse at the square. I kept trying to click
at first. Perhaps make the selection outline a little brighter or show an
outline over a whole row or column to emphasize this.

Another problem that I have with the "over to select" method is that I find
myself trying to move the mouse to select the next square _while_ I am moving
a square around. Of course, doing this changes the selected square.

Also, consider making starting with a slower fill speed for the early levels.
:-)

You've made a very addictive game.

~~~
amichail
I've changed the way the fill speed is determined. Hopefully it's more
playable now.

------
spydez
Difficult to play on a Dvorak keyboard. :(

Perhaps you could add the arrow keys in addition to WASD?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
+1 - I tried playing with both hands on the various keys, then realized I
still needed the mouse, and then everything went downhill from there....

------
car
Could you add the option to use the Shift key to select rows and columns, in
addition to the mouse? In other words, using the cursor keys without Shift
moves blocks, while pressing Shift moves a sort of 'cursor' (colored border?)
to select rows/columns.

I'm not sure this would work well, might be slower then using the mouse, but
maybe worth a try.

------
RobGR
I agree that it would make a cool phone game. I played it for quite a bit.

I think you should consider the original numbrosia as a phone game also. I
think if you had a collection of math-oriented games, you might put them all
in one place or as one application, and market it that way.

A key component to getting a lot of players on these types of games is a
global high-score list. There are ways you can do that by just adding a
library to your application and using someone else's service, so you don't
have to re-code the wheel:

<http://highscores.marigoholdings.com/> (for iPhone)

<http://scoreninja.appspot.com/> (for Android)

Of course the Android Market place is not allowing paid apps right now, so
keep that in mind.

------
domnit
I like this game a lot. There are very few original abstract / geometric
games. Tetris is a classic because there is nothing like it in the real world
(and because it's really fun). Kudos on creating a new kind of speed puzzle
gameplay.

------
kin
A little tough to understand at first. I didn't know what was being 'rotated'.
Anyway, my highest score was only 640.

------
amichail
Numbrosia has been shut down, but at least you can play this original tetris-
like game when you visit the site.

------
Shamiq
That was tougher than I anticipated...

Maybe have the speed of addition ramp up.

And make it easier to clear out blocks.

------
ggruschow
Nice.

Why not just click & drag?

------
diN0bot
whoa. took me a bit to figure out the controls. neat!!!

~~~
amichail
As an example, to rotate a row to the right, move the mouse pointer to any
square in the row then press the D key.

------
TweedHeads
Beautiful!

Simplicity at its best.

Sell it on the iPhone for $4.99 and you'll be millionaire in no time.

~~~
TweedHeads
Let me emphasize it: go for the iPhone.

Roll the lines with your fingers.

Spend some time/money in the visuals.

Add options to control speed and colored blocks.

And, of course, an online registry of top ten players.

~~~
TweedHeads
Patent it and sue whoever tries to copy it, it is an easy target now and
copycats will spring like weed.

If it is really original, this post will serve as prior art in your defense.

